# Pork tenderloin



## actech (Dec 10, 2017)

135/2 Pork Tenderloin. Followed with a 500* sear. Seasoned with Owens Buffalo Wing seasoning. Still haven’t used this seasoning on wings, but been great on all I’ve used it on.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like a tasty meal!


----------

